
Things Humanity Could Do Right Now to Save Planet Earth from Climate Change - kumarski
https://medium.com/@datarade/things-humanity-could-do-right-now-to-save-planet-earth-from-climate-change-2742ccebca14#.wui3igsb7
======
jonu
First point is kinda weak (Overfund Planned Parenthood Organizations) in terms
of limiting population. This is probably the most important factor in saving
our planet. How about limiting everyone to only one child per family, and not
how China did it. I'll go one step further and recommend we have testing for
potential parents to see if they are fit for having children. I mean we need a
license to drive a car but anyone can have a child? Our society needs more in
place to ensure kids have the best of everything.

